# Never seen before ???



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Please Id










This one looks Red empress right?










Thanks A lot in advance


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Astatotilapia latifasciatus

You are most likely correct on the empress.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks alot

also please if you could id this as well


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Same as it was in other posts.

Tyrannochromis species, macrostomaor nigriventer... Hard to tell, it's been hormoned.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

what about this one?

Thanks Ali


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Wouldn't it make sense at some point to stop buying random fish that you have no idea what they are, or what their compatibility is?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Wouldn't it make sense at some point to stop buying random fish that you have no idea what they are, or what their compatibility is?


+100


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Really rude answer, Please notice that its not my tank see the back ground.. its my friends tank and he asked me.

My mistake I asked you. I thought you would know but ill check on google lol

TC


----------

